# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد | أتى رمضان | جلال الخويطري |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 


*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
**

نشيد
**{ أتى رمضان* *}
*

 *للمنشد العُماني
جلال الخويطري
*



 
   

{ كلمات } *حنان ربيع

*
   

{ ألحان } *جلال الخويطري

*
   

{ التوزيع والمكساج } *أحمد الموسوي
*

 

{ تم التسجيل في } *استديوهات نسمة ابداع
*عُمان*
*

   

{ تصميم البنر }
 *عمر الجنيدي**
*

  

 
 *{ للتحميل }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم


 *{ بالموسيقى }* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Ata_Ramadan_m.mp3



*{ بالايقاع }*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Ata_Ramadan_d.mp3



*{ بالمؤثرات }*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Ata_Ramadan_v.mp3

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شوووووووو حلوة .. 

يسلمووووو هدوء عاصف على الجديد دائماً

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

